# Want to replace mountain bike with hybrid tyres



## drives01 (17 Apr 2016)

Hi there,

I want to replace the tyres on my mountain bike with hybrid tyres but I don't know where to start in terms of sizes, brands, types etc.

I live in a second floor flat and will use the bike to commute to work thus the reason why I think hybrid tyres would be better.

On the side of my current tyre it says 559x20 and having looked around I am assuming I need tyres 26 inches in diameter but as for width I don't have a clue? I've seen wire beaded tyres, folding tyres etc.but don't know where to start.

I'm hoping that one of you knowledgeable bicycle folk could please recommend a good tyre, which is reasonably priced (I don't want to spend a lot on the tyres in case the bike gets nicked!). Preferably £50 in total for 2 tyres, including inner tubes and all other bits required. I've seen some Specialized Armadillo tyres and they didn't look bad?

Please help! Thank you in advance.


----------



## mjr (17 Apr 2016)

I won't buy Specialized any more but Armadillos used to be hard as hell. Very puncture resistant but it'll be a shockingly different level of comfort to what you're probably used to.

The Schwalbe cruisers or Continental Twister or Michelin trail tyres might be a good move: fairly smooth, some puncture resistance,some flexibility.

As for size: 559 is the diameter. Basically American 26 inch, to distinguish it from the various other 26 inch tyres including old English ones. Look for 559 and you won't go far wrong.

As for width, does it say 20 or 2.0? 2.0 inches would be more common, aka 50mm, so anything close to that would be fine.

As for wire bead or folding, it doesn't matter much unless you want the tyre to fold or have a preference


----------



## cyberknight (17 Apr 2016)

559x 20 ?
Im guessing its 559x2.0
thats 26 " x 2"

You should be able to use you current inner tubes.

I am using city jets on mine 26x 1.5
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=COXstp_GlswCFa0V0wodD3EITg&gclsrc=aw.ds

I assume your after a faster rolling tyre for road/ cyclepath commutes?


----------



## Tanis8472 (17 Apr 2016)

as above


----------



## MichaelW2 (18 Apr 2016)

Width for commuting on an MTB slick or semi-slick is usually 1.5"-2.0" I use a 1.9" Big Apple which is efficient for cruising but not for max speed. You may not need to replace the inner tubes, check their width range.
Wire bead is std. Kevlar bead is for folding tyres for touring spares.
Schwalbe marathon is pretty much the std tyre for general commuting and a good benchmark. If it is more expensive, is it better?


----------



## tfg71 (18 Apr 2016)

I moved to the city jet 26 x 1.5 on mine , so far so good. Also have double fighter 2 which I got on offer.


----------



## si_c (18 Apr 2016)

I did much the same with my MTB for a while, swapped the MTB tyres with Specialized Armadillo Crossroads (26" x 1.96") and the ride was far superior to the old tyres, and I didn't have a single puncture whilst using them (about 6months inc. a fair bit of offroad riding on local trails). Can't recommend them highly enough, but buy them online not at the shop, I paid way over the odds for mine because I bought them on an impulse.


----------



## drives01 (18 Apr 2016)

Thanks for all your advice.

I think I'll go for 26 inch diameter and up to 2 inch width commuting tyres. I may have to get new inner tubes as I think I may have a puncture.

I take it the narrower the width the faster and lighter the tyre?

Also, if I need to get inner tubes I take it they need to be narrower than the tyre width???


----------



## drives01 (18 Apr 2016)

I like the look of the City Jet tyres but the 1.5 width are out of stock!


----------



## sidevalve (18 Apr 2016)

drives01 said:


> I take it the narrower the width the faster and lighter the tyre?


Pretty much


drives01 said:


> Also, if I need to get inner tubes I take it they need to be narrower than the tyre width???


Nope 1.5 tube for a 1.5 tyre etc but they have a range of tyres they will fit [ ie 1.5 may fit a 1.75 or maybe a 2.0 tyre - it will be written on the tube, or the box it comes in] Don't get a bigger tube than tyre it may not inflate properly and may crease inside the tyre resulting in a very fast puncture. Remember tubes may expand but they don't contract when you inflate them


----------



## mjr (18 Apr 2016)

drives01 said:


> I take it the narrower the width the faster and lighter the tyre?


Probably lighter but opinion's divided on whether they're faster, especially at commuting speeds.


----------



## tfg71 (19 Apr 2016)

Halfords are doing city jet 26 x 1.5 at £8.99 each. These are the ones I picked up.


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Apr 2016)

Another vote for city jets here;converted the better halfs mtb to them and she really likes them(although not so much now she has the Liv!0.


----------



## mick1836 (19 Apr 2016)

Just changed the Continental Queens 26" x 2.2 for Schwalbe Marathon Plus 26"x 2.00 on my Cube AMS 130 Pro


----------



## Mike! (19 Apr 2016)

Another city jet vote here, great tyre and cheap!


----------

